
Hackers can see your Tinder photos and figure out your matches - champagnepapi
https://www.theverge.com/2018/1/23/16923504/tinder-unencrypted-hackers-swiping-https-protocol
======
DrScump
ProtonVPN for mobile is free and prevents this.

------
bob_theslob646
Is the liability on Tinder or the user, who is not using a secure network?

